# What are the americans composers you subject to deprofundis early 20 century?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What the story of avant-garde in america(usa), name obscur classical composer worth checking out not prolific but masterwork sparse thee be are quite mezmerizing and filed whit symbolism...

I want grim and grey atmosphere , loudness factor in contrast whit sunny melody, you know what i want, true avant-garde but please spare me the losiere l'artiste or this ameran dude john cage, i know it's bold but i want really symphony hard driving hard grinding slow and pounding skronk of early 1900-1950

Im looking for surrealistic intensity, all i know to be fair play is :Hovhaness, Crumbs, Creston, Varese that are amazing,what about infameous one the ultimate persona non gratas ..

Experimental Genieous almost forgotten of usa, in folk classical songs per se, dark as in pitch black art.Experimental at is finest, but brutal rendition, metallic but not metal, hammering music, riveting music...

I want to ear something violent out of this world for it's era since i seek paradox and i love you folks at home ,


So what am i looking for

If i says is there an answer to behemots like Stravinsky spring rites or bartok miraculeous mandarin or what about futurism in america as a genra, i wont to ear music out of this world.

Classical composer that were left hand path magician why not, spook factor :tiphat:


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Have you tried Charles Ives or Carl Ruggles?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Have you tried Charles Ives or Carl Ruggles?*

Yes Boston Charlie Ives , Ruggles and Ives are a Force to reckon whit!
Thank you sir


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

A little after your time-frame, but:

Ezra Laderman, 1924-2015, Brooklyn


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Wallingford Riegger's "Music for Brass Choir"
Leo Ornstein's "Suicide in an Airplane"
Henry Cowell''s piano music like "Tiger" or "Anger Dance"


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Henry Cowell is nice, though his output is frustratingly inconsistent.

Try Walter Piston for some well-crafted symphonies in the neoclassic vein. Nos. 2, 3, and 7 are particularly masterful.

Roger Sessions produced some great scores during his atonal and serial "phases." I highly recommend symphonies 2 and 7.

Vincent Persichetti, William Schuman, and Peter Mennin should be mentioned as well (though I am less familiar with their work).


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Explore the whimsical world of Harry Partch, a true American original who not only invented an entirely new musical language but also created an orchestra of new instruments to play it on, designed he said with a 'magical purpose'.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

*Eliott Carter *- his 4 string quartets


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Normally Copland is too American for me, but this is a dark avant-garde masterpiece


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

If it's intensity you want, I'd hesitatingly suggest Elliot Carter. I am not hugely familiar with his work, but that which I have heard is difficult but obviously made of sterner stuff!

Btw I'd struggle to describe Varese as "American", however much time he spent there. Maybe ditto George Antheil, but he's fun at times.

I will admit to quietly enjoying those "boring anachronistic academic" American composers, I like the Symphonies of Creston, Rorem, Schuman, and especially Walter Piston and David Diamond. The latter deserves to be better known. The music of Rochberg that I have heard is pretty good too.


----------

